# Riley struggling with eating restrictions



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all,
As some of you know, Riley was recently diagnosed with type one. Overall he is doing really well with adjusting to his new lifestyle. The one thing that causes him upset is when he asks for a snack and I have to refuse him. I do still let him have chocolate with his meals occasionally and I do let him snack on things within his carb allowance. He's always had a good appetite but I hate seeing him upset. Anyone got any advice on what I can say to him? He's 9 years old. Also, when he has a snack below his carb ratio so doesn't need insulin, is there a certain amount of time I should wait before allowing him another snack if he requests one? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

So hard at that age, I have boiled eggs in the fridge which I snack on as well as cheese, ham, salami, and of cause nuts, not sure if any of these would appeal to him, but could be worth a try. As for what to say, I would try and keep it to,   we all need to be healthy and not have to many snacks , and not to say its a diabetic thing, so not to make him feel isolated because of the diabetes.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Alan. I have stayed away from saying it's his diabetes and have said we all need to eat healthily so I'm glad I'm doing the right thing! He will snack on ham and chicken, but as a child he also wants crisps and sweets for snacks too. I'm sure he will learn to understand in time


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

yes its so difficult, also with my daughter when she was at infant school they had a habit of when it was a child's birthday they took sweets in to school to share with there class, normally those Chuppa Chup lollys, it was so hard explaining to a 5 year old she had to bring it home. Once her teacher got the hang of things she was great, and made the whole class wait till the end of the day, she was very good, we even went into the school one day to show the children how she had injections and used it to help educate all of them. In later years her two best friends used to keep dextro tabs with them in case she ever needed them.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

Aw that's so lovely Alan! I'm fortunate that Riley's school have always made them bring sweets home with them rather than eating them in school so at least that won't be a problem  
Riley took his copy of diabetes for beginners book that we were given by the hospital to school and shared t with the class.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey Stacey, I can't remember - is Riley currently having fixed doses of insulin, or are you carb counting and injecting to cover the carbs (MDI).  In theory, if you are carb counting, Riley should be able to eat whatever he wants, he will just have to inject to cover it.  This includes snacks.  If you aren't already, I expect you will be moving on to carb counting and Multiple daily Injections soon.  So I guess you could tell Riley, that once you all have things under your belt a bit more, he can enjoy a wider range of foods.  Personally, I don't snack on carb I. The evening as I like to go to bed without any active fast acting insulin in me, but other than that, if I really fancy it, I will have a snack, or pudding etc.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 2, 2016)

It must be tough for him, heck it's annoying when you're an adult and understand it let alone when you're 9.  I wasn't type 1 until I was much older so don't have any sage advice (some of the parents might) but he can snack with insulin if you want to allow that, course you need to be careful of crossover with the insulin and that can be tricky at first.  I don't snack in between meals at all, because insulin crossover with my level of sensitivity is a bit of a white knuckle ride, but if he senses he's being restricted he might rebel, depends on his personality of course but food can become a bit of a fraught area I imagine quite easily.  I think one of the reasons lots of kids have pumps these days is because normal eating is easier with a pump.  Has anyone mentioned insulin pumps to you yet?


----------



## stephknits (Apr 2, 2016)

I was warned against stacking when I was first diagnosed (the crossover Kooky mentions), so avoided it, but I went on a recent carb counting course and they said that there is no worries, although, as Kooky says, it takes a bit of experience and confidence.  The course leaders  (DSNs) said they knew of plenty of young people who snack all day, so I guess it is working out a plan that suits both Riley and you.


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Hey Stacey, I can't remember - is Riley currently having fixed doses of insulin, or are you carb counting and injecting to cover the carbs (MDI).  In theory, if you are carb counting, Riley should be able to eat whatever he wants, he will just have to inject to cover it.  This includes snacks.  If you aren't already, I expect you will be moving on to carb counting and Multiple daily Injections soon.  So I guess you could tell Riley, that once you all have things under your belt a bit more, he can enjoy a wider range of foods.  Personally, I don't snack on carb I. The evening as I like to go to bed without any active fast acting insulin in me, but other than that, if I really fancy it, I will have a snack, or pudding etc.


Hi Steph, 
Thanks for replying. We are carb counting and injecting  it's just he has to wait 2 hours between insulin before he can have more (that's what I've been told anyway) and if I tell him he has to wait he gets all emotional. He will have things that he doesn't need insulin for but at his age, he obviously still wants the good treats too lol! Xx


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 2, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> It must be tough for him, heck it's annoying when you're an adult and understand it let alone when you're 9.  I wasn't type 1 until I was much older so don't have any sage advice (some of the parents might) but he can snack with insulin if you want to allow that, course you need to be careful of crossover with the insulin and that can be tricky at first.  I don't snack in between meals at all, because insulin crossover with my level of sensitivity is a bit of a white knuckle ride, but if he senses he's being restricted he might rebel, depends on his personality of course but food can become a bit of a fraught area I imagine quite easily.  I think one of the reasons lots of kids have pumps these days is because normal eating is easier with a pump.  Has anyone mentioned insulin pumps to you yet?


Thanks for replying 
No one has mentioned pumps to us yet, although his headteacher did she she reckons he will be offered one by the time he's going to high school. They sound a bit daunting at the moment but I don't know a whole lot about them. I am worried about him rebel long although the other day he was very proud of himself, his friends sister (she's only 6) offered him a lollipop and he had told her he couldn't have it. He was very pleased with himself which I thought was great! He's having a sleepover on Monday and has asked for treats for a midnight snack. I have told him they won't be having snacks at midnight but I will get them some treats and give him some insulin with them. This cheered him up as I think he was assuming the answer would be a straight up no! Xx


----------

